# (Kostenlosen) Musikplayer einbinden?



## Caine (29. März 2011)

Erstmal "Hallo" an alle ,

ich habe wenig Ahnung von Websites, nur etwas HTML, Grundlagen.
Ich wollte jetzt einen MP3 Player, Flashplayer einbinden, gibt es einen kostenlosen Player den man auch für kommerzielle Zwecke nutzen darf?
Z.B. meine Musik vorstellen und in dem Player vereinzelte Songs eingliedern?

Danke


----------



## Oklino (4. April 2011)

Das ist eine Frage, die mich auch gerade quält  bastel an einer Unternehmenspräsenz und dort sollen verschiedene Demos und Tutorials online zu sehen sein. Nur womit und wie und warum und wer... und... 

momentan verstehe ich die ganze Architektur noch gar nicht... bietet der Adobe Flash Player nur die engine zur wiedergabe und das ganze interface muss man selbst bauen bzw. irgendwo kaufen bzw. ne kostenlose lösung suchen?


----------

